# Paperwork for buying gun



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

When you buy a long gun from a private party, you are not required to do any paperwork being either the buyer or seller.

Does this also apply with hand guns?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I think it might be different in other states, but no paperwork is necessary for gun transfers between private individuals in Minnesota. This goes for both rifles and handguns.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 29, 2005)

travlnusa said:


> When you buy a long gun from a private party, you are not required to do any paperwork being either the buyer or seller.
> 
> Does this also apply with hand guns?




Probably not but I always get and give a bill of sale showing both addresses,names,phone numbers and serial numbers as well as date and sale price to protect both parties. If a seller will not do this I won't buy,weapon probably has a shady background.


----------



## countrymech (Nov 28, 2005)

Raptor said:


> weapon probably has a shady background.


That's a new one. I have bought several rifles and pistols over the years and never recieved a bill of sale or reciept. These were all purchased from regular folks to include farmers, ranchers, mechanics, and even my insurance agent. I could see being paranoid if I were buying a firearm in an alley in a large city, but in rural America it is usually just cash and a handshake. There may be exceptions to those rules in states that are not so gun friendly such as CA, MA, IL, etc,etc. Just be aware of the type of individual you are doing business with and make sure that the firearm you are purchasing is legal to own in your area. Just a thought.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

For the sale of a hand gun you had best cross all your t's and dot all your i's. Contact you community sherrif and ask specifically what the requirements for a sale are. In my state, California, there are no private transfers. ALL sales of guns must go through a licensed dealer, with all paperwork and a background check completed by them. The charge is 30$.

The worst thing that could possibly happen to you is that the handgun you sold is someday used in an armed robbery, then the police come looking for YOU! Better to have all the proper paperwork now than worrying about it late at night!
Michael


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

NRA members can go "online" and review the gun laws for most states. For the last minute official laws check with the police or the licensed gun shops.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

You need to find out your state laws governing the sales of firearms.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

If a person brings the gun out in the open to sell and isn't in any hurry to get rid of it, there probably isn't nothing wrong with it, just ask if you can withhold some of the money til you fired it. you should get a bill of sale anyway,if you don't know the person just in case it was ever stolden. there are hundreds of guns sold everyday between friends with no paperwork.

if they want to meet you in an alley after dark and won't give you a bill of sale, you better pass it up.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

"In my state, California, there are no private transfers. ALL sales of guns must go through a licensed dealer, with all paperwork and a background check completed by them. The charge is 30$."

ONE OF MANY REASONS many of us wouldn't live in California on a bet. Lived there 4 times while in the Navy, DW is from Ojai, CA. Won't go back.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> "In my state, California, there are no private transfers. ALL sales of guns must go through a licensed dealer, with all paperwork and a background check completed by them. The charge is 30$."
> 
> ONE OF MANY REASONS many of us wouldn't live in California on a bet. Lived there 4 times while in the Navy, DW is from Ojai, CA. Won't go back.



Why is everyone so paranoid about doing the paperwork on firearms transactions?? 

Take a guess on how much paperwork is required for obtaining a State of California license to carry a concealed weapon (CCW).....

You already have to do paperwork while entering your information into databases for selling/ buying vehicles, land, etc..... I happily fill out the paperwork for any firearms purchase, and I am not overly concerned on having a file. 

YuccaFlatsRanch, you weren't told that in California you also need a utilily bill with your physical address, the mandatory state handgun safety exam and card needed for a handgun transfer, plus having to give a thumbprint while doing the Federal BATF form 4473 (yellow sheet). Then we have a mandatory 10 day waiting period for any legal firearm transfer in California. Even with my CCW license, I still have to play by the rules..

I did have a CC&R F.F.L. license in the past, and I figure I must have a large file now in the Federal records.

I came to California through the Marine Corps in 1978 to escape from Detroit, Michigan, and would not want to live anywhere else.. Well maybe Alaska..


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Getting some kind of a bill of sale is a very good idea.

Never said I was paranoid about paperwork, never said I was buying one, just was wondering what the laws might be.

Thank you all


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

radiofish said:


> Why is everyone so paranoid about doing the paperwork on firearms transactions??


Ask the UK and Australia that same question.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 29, 2005)

[QUOTE

The worst thing that could possibly happen to you is that the handgun you sold is someday used in an armed robbery, then the police come looking for YOU! Better to have all the proper paperwork now than worrying about it late at night!
Michael[/QUOTE]


This is why I make sure both parties get a bill of sale. And not just for handguns.


----------

